
Show HN: Generate beautiful list sites from your spreadsheets - azarai
http://spreadsheet2site.com/
======
jon49
Pretty neat. I'm assuming you cache the results from the google sheet and
update them when the google sheet is updated?

Another idea. Would be to have a "under maintenance" flag you could mark in
the google sheet and then only the updates would happen on a secondary test
site. When you are satisfied with the results you can change the flag to go
live.

~~~
azarai
Thanks for the feedback.

The initial version did not cache indeed. On each request, the Google Sheet
API was hit. I changed that with today's release and the sheet is cached
(shared cache). To update the site, just append ?refresh=true to the URL.

I like your idea of a kind of staging system. Have to think about how to solve
that.

------
chriscoco
I like the approach. This way even Generation Excel users can easily create
and update the content of such directory sites.

~~~
azarai
Thanks. It's totally by intention. I believe tools should be as simple as
possible and do one thing well.

------
mapster
useful! the maps are blank in the examples btw

~~~
azarai
Thanks. Seems to happen sometimes when Google Sheet isn't geolocating fast
enough. Might remove the Google Script in the future.

